# Beginner Corals for a 55 Gallon Reef Tank



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey I just got a 55 gallon tank at petco because of there $1 per gallon sale and I'm not putting anything in it for a while, but I've been doing a lot of research on saltwater aquariums and fish, but i'm just starting to learn about corals and i definitely want to make it a reef tank, so what are some hardy, beginner corals that i can put in this 55 gallon tank? Also, are there any "hardy", "easy to take care of" anemones that i could research and put in this tank?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I think leathers, mushrooms, xenia, and star polyps are the hardiest corals out there.
Condi anemones are very hardy but I don't recommend them. 
Have you done the research in how much money you are willing to spend on this tank? corals make it more expensive.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

More questions must be asked before even suggesting corals... such as, what kind of filtration, flow, and lighting are you planning for this tank?
Also don't buy livestock from petco. I have first hand experiance that their fish, corals, and invertebrates are hazardous to tank health.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lights are key for corals and 55s are way deep. Light penetration falls off exponentially with depth, so spend a small fortune on lights or forget the corals. Maybe glue a glass shelf to the back wall near the top? Really corals are an order of magnitude harder than fish. They need special light and often live food. Get a book and read up. Also look for a "reef" club near you. If you find one you can get help from experienced keepers and cheap coral "frags".


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I agree, unless you have a quarentine tank, DO NOT buy from petco, they take crappy care of their fish and they usually have ich among many other diseases. Be very careful in your selection of fish if you do choose to buy from them, and be sure to quarentine them! I can't stress this enough, I have lost hundreds of dollars of fish in the past from that F*!^ store and my lack of knowledge at the time.


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

leathers mushrooms star polyps r the hardiest corals to keep. anemones need a mature tank with lots of food and u may have to feed the anemone which will take ur nitrates up with adding more food to the system. what lighting has the tank got???


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the information and concern, but i've been and will be doing A LOT of research on saltwater tanks, considering i'm not getting anything for the tank in months, so i'll have enough information by then. Also, I only bought this tank because of the sale. I'd never buy anything living from petco, i know how badly they take care of there fish, this was just such an excelent sale. I don't have anything for the tank yet, but i'm going to get nothing but the best. Thanks for all the help and maybe instead of a "reef club", I could join a reef forum.
Thanks again


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Reef forums are good for cheap info, but reef CLUBS are good for oodles of cheap supplies and specimens.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I'll look it up, thanks


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

Decide if you want to go soft corals, or hard corals. I would suggest soft since they are the easiest and most forgiving. With soft you could get by with a wet dry, cheaper protein skimmer, and 4-54 t5 HO's, or something similar. No need for halides, or anything to spendy. As already stated I would start with Mushrooms, Xenia and Star polyps and eventually get some leathers and zo's once you are comfortable. Any questions feel free to send me a pm.


----------

